# Hot flashes and exhaustation at 36 almost 37 weeks....



## pattysurveys

I am almost 37 weeks pregnant and all of a sudden have been feeling very very exhausted. I slept for 11 and a half hours last night and still felt tired by 6 o'clock today. I also was experiencing hot flashes and sweating even though it was 75 out. What could this be from? is it bad? this is my first pregnancy so i'm a little worried, please help thanks.
:coffee:


----------



## celestek89

I've been getting the same thing...this is also my first pregnancy, but i think its all normal! I cant function without a nap during the day as well!!


----------



## Dani&Bump

im 35, nearly 36 weeks and this is my first too... im constantly hot,but get told its because ive got a little hot water bottle inside me, so its normal :) im exhausted too. Ive been sleeping for 12 hours, on and off as i wake alot during the night. Its nothing to worry about. Your making a baby :) your bound to be tired xx


----------



## luv2lift

I"m almost 37 weeks too! and have noticed when I get home from work and lie on the sofa I pass out immediately for at least 2-3 hours. I'm not really getting hot flashes but i've noticed my face feeling hotter and I have been getting really red cheeks!


----------



## Lotti1978

Im nearly 29 weeks and already get hot flashes which I put down to the increased blood volume in my body...Ive also felt more sick in the past week, breathless and very fatigued....almost restless feeling


----------



## rainbow_11

Well,I'm 35 weeks and I've been getting hot flashes also.I'm also very tired,I could sleep for hours if I wanted too..Sometimes I wake up during the night and am wet from sweating. lol. I think it's all normal hun!xx


----------

